# Miranda Kerr und Orlando Bloom – Ehekrise?



## beachkini (24 Juli 2012)

​
Miranda Kerr, 29, und Orlando Bloom, 35, sind seit bereits zwei Jahren zusammen, haben einen gemeinsamen Sohn, Flynn, 1, und gelten als das Traumpaar schlechthin. Doch jetzt das! *Sie wurden beide ohne Eheringe gesichtet und sollen Gerüchten zufolge eine schwere Ehekrise durchmachen.*

Freunde des Paares sind sich sicher: In der Ehe der beiden kriselt gewaltig! "Sie trägt ihren Ehering nicht mehr und hatte in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel zu tun. Es ist möglich, dass dabei die Beziehung zu Orlando Bloom auf der Strecke geblieben ist.", so ein Insider.

Mama Miranda arbeitet ohne Ende und ergattert einen Job nach dem anderen. Von Orlando dagegen hat man in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich viel gehört. Wenn der Mann zum sesshaften Vollzeit-Vater wird und die Frau arbeiten geht, passiert es oft, dass eine Beziehung zu Bruch geht. Sie wären nicht die Ersten…

Zwar äußerte sich Kerrs Managerin Annie Kelly bereits zu den Gerüchten und dementiert alles. “Es ist nichts Wahres an der Überschrift oder Geschichte“. Jedoch wird sie die Gerüchteküche damit nicht wirklich stoppen können. Es bleibt abzuwarten, was aus Orlando und Miranda wird. Schade wäre es bei diesem Hollywood-Traumpaar auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2012)

wir werden sehen, ob was an den Gerüchten dran ist


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

she's too prefect to own


----------

